# ever been disapointed by a movie



## Pein (Mar 6, 2007)

have you ever been so hyped for a movie thinking it would be awesome but it just sucked for me it would be star wars episode 1-2 damn you george lucas u got me 2 times


----------



## Potentialflip (Mar 6, 2007)

In your point. Disappointed with 1 and 2. 3 was pretty awesome aside from the NOOOOOOOOOOO!.

But if there was a movie that disappointed me... hmm. recently I would say Superman Returns.


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Mar 6, 2007)

ghost rider, and art school confidential


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 6, 2007)

I'd probably have to say Superman Returns or at least thats the most recent, I wouldn't say it was horrible at all but I just expected much more.


----------



## Vasp (Mar 6, 2007)

I wasn't super hyped to see Man of the Year (Robin Williams basically playing a "Jon Stewart" character running for Pres), but I was still interested in it. Saw it in theatres, and instantly felt super let down. I wasn't expecting it to be great or anything, but it ended up being so... so disappointing. Robin Williams really needs to get his career on track again, movies like that, and RV aren't doing him any good.


----------



## Lemonade (Mar 6, 2007)

This had happened to me before..

Superman Returns, Catwoman and some other movies that must have been so horribble that I have forgotten them by now...


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 6, 2007)

Street Fighter, MK:A, Star Wars Ep. II, Superman Returns, Catwoman, and Resident Evil.


----------



## Alia_Atreides (Mar 6, 2007)

I habe been disappointed far too often... Ghost Rider was my last disappointment. Dear God, that movie sucked! 

And I would put Matrix: Reloaded and Star Wars: Revenge of the Sith, as the top two disappointments I recently had about movies. Reloaded because I actually expected a good movie, not that crap, and Revenge of the Sith because I was actually dumb enough to believe that George Lucas wasnt completly clueless and hopeless.


----------



## Gray Wolf (Mar 6, 2007)

The Blair Witch Project it got all the hype and looked interesting then it turned out to be utter crap.


----------



## martryn (Mar 6, 2007)

The Matrix movies definitely.  Woman of the Water or water that M. Night Shaymalan movie was.  That sucked ass.  

Probably my biggest disappointment was Lord of the Rings: The Two Towers.  So many things just got raped in that movie that it was the first time I left the theater feeling sad and let down.  I mean, I really thought it would be a kickass movie.


----------



## kingbayo (Mar 7, 2007)

yehp..Doom........ the rock was evil 

first person shit was cool though..


----------



## Altron (Mar 7, 2007)

Primevil about a fucking crocodile


----------



## kingbayo (Mar 7, 2007)

Katon001 said:


> Primevil about a fucking crocodile



 ....Lake Placid 2: Africa...

ahhh, funny.....


----------



## Omolara (Mar 7, 2007)

Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire was really really bad fanfiction on film. I seriously wanted a refund. At least movie 3 made up for lack of canon by being well directed and at least somewhat well timed. The fourth one was even worse. Steven Kloves decided that he would completely rewrite the characters and butcher Ron even more so than in the past. I swear he got off on the Hermione scenes.


----------



## Instant Karma (Mar 7, 2007)

A few off the top of my head:

-Superman Returns - everything else but the effects sucked.

-X-Men The Last Stand - Awesome effects and the whole cast together, but i don't know...it seemed rushed to me here and there in certain parts. It coulda been better.  

-The Village - Boo. I expected so much more from Shyamalan with that one. 

-Terminator 3 - Lame compared to the others.

-Hulk - I don't know where to even start. Utter monstrosity.


----------



## Gooba (Mar 7, 2007)

Matrix 2 and 3 are really high up there, as well as Star Wars 1 and 2.  Nose just sucked and I was so excited for them.


----------



## delirium (Mar 7, 2007)

shisui2006 said:


> Street Fighter



Oh man. Atrocious.



Gray Wolf said:


> The Blair Witch Project it got all the hype and looked interesting then it turned out to be utter crap.



I almost threw up after watching that movie, literally. I got motion sickness and felt all woozy.


----------



## Wolfy (Mar 7, 2007)

Star Wars Episode 1 2 & 3
Matrix 2 & 3
The Villiage
TCM: The Beginning [I was at least hoping for some good deaths, but even those were boring]
And pretty much all new horror movies.  

Doom should have been disappoiting, but whenever I remember House of the Dead, I realize how good Doom was in compairison.


----------



## Mojim (Mar 7, 2007)

Matrix 3


----------



## Captain Pimp (Mar 7, 2007)

Matrix Revolution, The Village, Lady in the Water, X-Men 3, Fantastic Four, All Disney sequels (except a few)...


----------



## Catterix (Mar 7, 2007)

Most recent for me was Jeepers Creepers.

It raved about being so scary, and people went on and on about it being "FUCKING SCARY MAN!!!!!!!!"

And so I watched it. Yeah, it had me in suspense quite a bit, and was pretty clever. I was freaked out by the cave bit... It got to that bit when they ran of him. The girl ran over him again; "They never are." Very clever line, I like. Yes, shows knowledge and intelligence. Hmm 

And then... it happened...

A *wing* sprouted from the corpse.

And I burst out laughing.

A supernatural human, I could deal with, like with Freddy Krueger, or Michael Myers, where they always seem to come back and no explanation is really given as to how they became what they are. But WTF! Suddenly the kids are being chased around by a reject from a Godzilla movie!! All suspense was lost, because this winged bald man was flapping around in full view of everything, sniffing people. Yeah, scary.

Also, Superman Returns. I enjoyed it, but it wasn't as epic as it should have been.


----------



## Nice Gai (Mar 7, 2007)

Street Fighter, MK Annihilation, TMNT 3, Reign of Fire, and X-men 3.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 7, 2007)

Not really.

I always come into a movie with low expectations.


----------



## Ash (Mar 7, 2007)

I was all hyped up for Prisoner of Azkaban because I loved the first 2 movies and Book 3 was my favorite. I never saw that movie again ever since I saw it in that theater opening day. What a crock.


----------



## Genesis (Mar 8, 2007)

I thought Spiderman 2 would be great but it was a letdown.


----------



## Dark Schneider (Mar 8, 2007)

Oh god yes!

The first LOTR! I lost hope in humanity that faithful day. I expected a load of awesomeness judging by all the rave/phenominal reviews from everyone ( and I mean everyone) --instead it was three long hours of boring and pointless crap.

As the ol' sayin' goes : If it's too good to be true, it most certainly is.


----------



## Kiba_and_Pals (Mar 8, 2007)

I recently wayched The Number 23 thinking it would be really good. Good lord was I wrong it was terrible and seemed soooo unbelievable. I am a movie fanatic and mostly love the movies i choose to see but that one was terrible.


----------



## AshCrestedHeart (Mar 8, 2007)

underworld: evolutions disappointed me.


----------



## coriander (Mar 8, 2007)

yes, that's why when it comes to blockbuster movies i always don't set high expectations. it's better to expect less and then be satisfied because the movie went way over your expectations than expect high of it and just end up being disappointed.. ^_^


----------



## kingbayo (Mar 8, 2007)

i think that mortal kombat 2 was a disgrace to even the worst of movies... 


it sucked so bad, that i get angry whenever its on... 

man that shit sucked


----------



## kire (Mar 10, 2007)

4 out of 5 movies disappoint me..


----------



## Lonely Soul (Mar 11, 2007)

Recently, _The Devil Wears Prada_. o_O
I thought it was going to be good.. 8{


----------



## Sakuragi (Mar 12, 2007)

I was really hyped up to see Eragon. My brother and I read the book and wanted to see it asap. But he got to the movies before me that weekend and killed my thrill to wanting to go see it after he told me how much of a dissappointment it was.

I still haven't seen it yet and not even sure if I should.


----------



## Saosin (Mar 12, 2007)

Elephant
Birth
Star Wars 1-3
The Blair Witch Project
Lord of the Rings trilogy

Movies that I walked out of;

The Village
King Kong
A Series of Unfortunate Events
Star Wars 3 (What a joke...)
Lord of the Rings 3


The worst for me was King Kong.
I was seriously pissed that I wasted my money on that shit.
Not to mention it's the longest fucking movie ever.


----------



## Mojim (Mar 13, 2007)

Soasexy said:
			
		

> The Blair Witch Project


Till this day, I still confused with that movie


----------



## ymcauloser (Mar 13, 2007)

Dawn of The Dead
Final Destination 3
Date Movie
Shawn of The Dead
Second Naruto movie, cant recall the name


----------



## HugeGuy (Mar 13, 2007)

My latest disappointment was Ghost Rider.


----------



## Tousen (Mar 13, 2007)

HugeGuy said:


> My latest disappointment was Ghost Rider.



yea im not going to lie ghost rider was a huge disappointment for me but i think the biggest one ever was smokin aces


----------



## The Lazy Shadow (Mar 13, 2007)

Hostel it was over hyped and very dissappointing.


----------



## Goom (Mar 14, 2007)

Eragon...... was all hyped up for it and lets just say I died a little inside


----------



## Junas (Mar 14, 2007)

I'd say Resident Evil... When I heard that they made this movie, I was hyped up and hoped that it would be close that of the video game series... It pulled out as CRAP that I did not bother to watch the second one...


----------



## Nico (Mar 14, 2007)

In terms of disappointment, it would have to be The Matrix sequels.


----------



## Captain Gir (Mar 14, 2007)

^i have actually watched them alot lately lol =P

as for my movie: The Fantastic 4....IMO that was horrible!!!!!


----------



## olaf (Mar 14, 2007)

Marquis, doesn't usually ahve high exectations (esp for blockbusters and such) but *Eragon* still managed to disapoint him. The story sucked so much that it's beyond words.

And *Black Dahlia*. this movie just tried to hard to be _noir_.


----------



## The Internet (Mar 15, 2007)

Eragon.

Got kicked out for refusing to leave the theater believe that it wasn't over.

Fucking worst movie ever made.


----------



## Jotun (Mar 15, 2007)

Jiraiya'sGirl83 said:


> A few off the top of my head:
> 
> -Superman Returns - everything else but the effects sucked.
> 
> ...



Agree with everything. I have to add though that the commercials for Xmen 3 made it look like Cyclops was in the whole movie AND that he fought Wolverine. None of which happened. It also fucked with the story.

The Village was a bad joke. Hulk actually put me to sleep, first movie that I could remember to do that. Ever.

Matrix 2 with that shitty ass to be continued at the end.


----------



## Vangelis (Mar 7, 2008)

Harry Potter: Order of the Phoenix and Pirates of The Carribean: At worlds End.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 7, 2008)

X - men 2
Lady in the water


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Mar 7, 2008)

yeah, xmen 3 and spiderman 3 were all hype. and turned out to be utter crap.


----------



## Jimin (Mar 7, 2008)

Spider-Man 3. Nuff said


----------



## Seany (Mar 8, 2008)

The Matrix Revolutions and Pirates of the Carribean: At Worlds End. These could have been so much more...and considering they were the end of the trilogy, they should have been epic. But no. 
The prequels outshine them.


----------



## Ema Skye (Mar 8, 2008)

I was once very excited for the Eragon movie and then when I saw the movie I was very dissapointed.


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 8, 2008)

Alot.

Superman Returns, Cloverfield, Spiderman 3, Smokin Aces, X3.


----------



## Doom85 (Mar 8, 2008)

X-men 3 (aside from Xavier, who rocked as always, and Beast who was done greatly by Kelsey Grammar, anyone who wasn't out of character was killed off. 
Matrix Revolutions (Morpheus was hardly seen, Trinity's fate made the climax of Reloaded pointless, and when you defeat the main villain, please do so in a way that MAKES SENSE!!! Reloaded was actually pretty good IMHO, but this one sucked)
Phantom Menace (we don't need to elaborate here. Darth Maul fight aside, it's an embarrassment to Star Wars fans)
Fantastic Four (Dr. Doom is one of the most complex villains in Marvel Comics. The movie version.......yeah. Not to mention Reed was a pushover and Sue was merely eye candy, though at least Johnny and Ben were done right. The sequel fixed some of the problems by making Reed likable and Doom actually put up a fight, but Galactus as a cloud was silly and Doom was still a watered down version)


----------



## colours (Mar 8, 2008)

The Village, Lady in the Water


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 8, 2008)

mortal kombat 2, final destination 3, 

and the stupidest movie ever "pulse" i really wanted to see it. i thought it was going to be about ghost...but it's just a virus making peaple kill themselves. god i'm glad i didn't pay for that. 

theres alot more but can't think of them


----------



## keiiya (Mar 8, 2008)

1. Matrix 2 and 3.
2. Pirates of the Caribbean 3
3. Cloverfield


----------



## Felt (Mar 8, 2008)

Battle Royale 2   Damn they could have made the sequel to a great film slightly better


----------



## Ash (Mar 8, 2008)

Spider-man 3
Harry Potter 3
AVP 2
Star Wars Episodes 2 and 3
Pirates of the Caribbean 2 and 3

They all sucked ass and crushed my dreams ;_;


----------



## Stallyns808 (Mar 9, 2008)

Hmmmm.... movies that disappointed me?

X-Men 2 & 3
Street Fighter
Mortal Kombat 2
300
Ghost Rider
Harry Potter 3
Shrek 3
Rush Hour 3
Spider-Man 3
PotC 2
AvP 1
Super Mario Bros.
Fantastic Four 1 & 2
Star Wars Episodes 2 & 3


----------



## -18 (Mar 9, 2008)

Jumper and I am Legend, those 2 movie from this year didn't amuse me at all


----------



## Suzie (Mar 9, 2008)

Shrek 3 and The Hills Have Eyes.


----------



## Rapestorm (Mar 9, 2008)

im very disappointed when i watched One Miss Call (English), and Warlords.

The biggest disappointment was watching Open Water.


----------



## Mystique inactive (Mar 9, 2008)

I get rather disappointed with horror movies it seems, my expectations are so high and nowadays, the movies just aren't cutting it.


----------



## Botzu (Mar 9, 2008)

i think the movie that dissapointed me the most was super mario brothers 2. because it never came out and ive waited 15 years :*(


----------



## Maruta (Mar 9, 2008)

The Matrix movies. I didn't think they'd be so boring.
Superman Returns


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Mar 9, 2008)

Yes, there are many movies that I have been dissappointed in trough the years, but I can't remember all of them, though . . .


----------



## Silver Reflection (Mar 10, 2008)

It seems that I'm disappointed in a movie more often than I am happy with it.Some movies out there are hyped so much that they can't possibly live up to it.


----------



## Pink Floyd (Mar 10, 2008)

A Clockwork Orange.

I've seen some of Stanley Kubrick's work, like Full Metal Jacket, and I absolutely loved it. A Clockwork Orange didn't catch my attention, like Kubrick's other works.


----------

